# Question Reading Academy



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Has the July 21 Reading Academy been postponed? Last I herd they only had 4 people signed up? 


Rob


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

July 21?! Are you sure? That is unusual... usually they get going in the fall; tough to get students and instructors to commit to weekends in the summer months.

I know Boylston (and I thought Reading as well) were both starting up Reserve classes in early September, like they have in past years. Call Chris VanVoorhis at the Boylston Academy, he should know what is going on.

-Mike


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Mike,

I think union is referring to the MPOC. I didn't hear anything about it being postponed. I need to call there sometime this week, I'll try to find some info.

-Eric


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Oh, my apologies! I guess that would make more sense. The reference to "sign up" led me to think it was the Reserve... carry on!  

-Mike


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Yea the FT starts the 21st, I didnt have th cash


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Crvtte65 said:


> Yea the FT starts the 21st, I didnt have th cash


Scotty-too-naughty!

I told you before to move back in with your parents/aunt/siblings/cousins/AA sponsor/priest/girlfriend/vacant dorm/refrigerator box/etc..............and get a grant/rob a bank whatever!

You MUST go! You must do it!
:shock:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Yea no kidding. Keeping my fingers crossed for next summer with el loano and working my butt off to gain some $$ till then


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

Some info I received from the staff at the Reading Academy, back in early June, was that the class was filling quickly, even with all the budgetary problems (surprise to me). However, I was at a local uniform store the other day and spotted a guy getting fitted for his standard issue khakhi Dickies. He related that his department was sending him to the MBTA class starting the first week of August. He said that he was told that is the only class that is supposed to be a 'go' for the summer. 

Add it to the rumor mill.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

I just got off the phone with Reading - the Academy is postponed until further notice. Not enough applicants.

-Eric


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Last I had herd in June was only 4 were signed up.. Thanks for the info


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

union1 said:


> Last I had herd in June was only 4 were signed up.. Thanks for the info


I mentioned hearing that only 4 were signed up, to which the woman with whom I was speaking said, "I can neither confirm nor deny that." Unfortunately, she had no answers to any of my other questions either and said I'd have to try back when important people were back from vacation - Oh well.
-Eric


----------

